# Free Motorhome overnight parking S.Devon resorts



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Teignbridge Council are having a trial scheme at Dawlish Warren,and Eastcliffe,close to the beach and town centre at Teignmouth car parks.A two night limit on overnight stays, from 6pm to 9am and normal car park fees will apply during the day.The new policy will be rolled out in plenty of time for Easter.
The above was taken from a free magazine"Motorhome" available at Tesco.
Well worth getting the magazine lots of interesting "bits&pieces".

Clive


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

WHAT 8O 8O 8O ? WHERE 8O 8O 8O ? HOW 8O 8O 8O ?

never saw this mag in my local Tesco at lunchtime?????
:evil: do tell more???? :roll:


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

never saw this mag in my local Tesco at lunchtime?????

The magazine was amongst the freebie magazines.
The Tesco store was one of their larger ones.We went to a smaller Tesco store in the afternoon - no magazine on show. 

Clive


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*motorhome monthly*

You can see this mag here
http://www.stoneleisure.com/online.html
curlyboy
edit see page 25


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: motorhome monthly*



CurlyBoy said:


> You can see this mag here
> http://www.stoneleisure.com/online.html
> curlyboy
> edit see page 25


- page 25


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Never mind about the magazine - that sounds like a brave decision by the local council. 8) :wink: . Let's hope it's not abused by "long stayers", and that all who do overnight there behave properly.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

wholeheartedly agree Bognormike.............

will the Council be sending round a patrol of an evening to check up on those staying over, and maybe issuing a 'receipt' or something (as they do on some German stellplatze?).

seems the most sensible way to try to control it......


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Never mind about the magazine - that sounds like a brave decision by the local council. 8) :wink: . Let's hope it's not abused by "long stayers", and that all who do overnight there behave properly.


The article does report that the council will review the decision and if there is abuse by "long stayers" or other problems the scheme will be axed.

Clive


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Be aware though that Eastcliffe car park is on a bit of a slope, in fact although it is a very large car/coach park I don't think any of it is level but it's great news, pity I have a house just up the road in Dawlish :lol:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Pete. We must be neighbours. I do hope this brave move by the Council is not abused. There are no waste dumping facilities but I'm sure people will use the toilets for this purpose at Eastcliffe. I've a feeling that the experiment will not last long but hope I'm wrong.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Depends , whenever I managed to get down to Dawlish last year during the summer I couldn't help thinking that Eastcliffe car park was never full, always used to be so perhaps they are recognising a potential market.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Reply to my question from the council.

Mr

The car park where motor homes are permitted to park overnight free of charge (from 6pm -9am) is East Cliff Car Park in Teignmouth. However the maximum stay in any one period is 48 hours

Please do not hesitate to make contact if the department can be of any further assistance

Regards

Leigh Weston

Mrs Leigh Weston
Administrative Assistant
Environment Standards
Teignbridge District Council
Forde House
Brunel Road
Newton Abbot
TQ12 4XX

Tel no 01626 215862

leigh.weston[email protected]


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Local Authorities Seeing the Light ?*

I don't know anything about these locations but perhaps local authorities are beginning to look at what measures they need to take to attract any form of 'tourism into their areas . I notice from another thread that West Suffolk have freed up their market car park in Ipswich for overnight stops - so maybe the recession will prove the start of a 180 degree thinking process - maybe even a removal of some height barriers ????

Harry


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I called the council this morning, and you can only park overnight but not sleep in the van. Whats the point?


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I'm a bit confused - I know of 3 car parks in Teignmouth, one on the point, one in town centre and one at bottom of Dawlish road?
Are any of these East Cliff Car Park, or is it another I haven't mentioned?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

As you head into Teignmouth from the direction of Dawlish, Eastcliffe is on the left just before the town. It is the car park used by the coaches.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Thanks gelathae.


----------



## 106552 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Dawlish Warren overnight parking*

I stayed for a night in Dawlish Warren Car park, at the week-end, along with another MH, just the two of us in a very large, flat, level car park, just over the railway line from the beach. Had a good night, and a very good day after, only paying £1.10 for day parking from 9 to 6 . This charge is due to go up after Maunday Thursday, in time for Easter
The only problem being a brain-dead boy racer, doing doughnuts around us for about 5 minutes, in the late evening. 
There are new notices on the pay information board confirming the arrangements.
Pics taken but not yet downloaded. Will publish when possible
In the other car park mentioned in Teignmouth, it would be difficult to get any level spaces, and on our visit on Saturday, was very full.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I saw you parked against the railings on Saturday night. There were two vans there.


----------

